# Sur. Back and Front Height



## offline69 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm a newbie and I want to say hello to HT friends.
I had some question, could you pls help me:
My HT:
- Sony Bluray S550
- Denon AVR 3310
- Front: B&W 803D
- Center: HTM 1
- Rear: B&W 805s
- Sub: B&W ASW 800
- 2 more 805s for Sur. Back and Front Height.
The problem:
When I buy theDenon AVR 3310 and I forgot 1 thing: front height. In the 4310CI have the speaker out for front height. If I have sur back and did not had front height speakers. So I want to connect from sur back (or Front height) 3310 pre out to my krell kas 250s pow stereo in, may I get 10.1 sound at the same time?
Pls help me,thanks.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello winter and welcome to the Shack :T

Looking at the specs the 3310 is only a 7.1 AVR and it is not until you get to the 4810 that you get the option for front height speakers, plus the speakers you have are very nice indeed and hope you will be using separate power amps to power them and not the 3310?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Winter. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## offline69 (Mar 1, 2010)

recruit said:


> Hello winter and welcome to the Shack :T
> 
> Looking at the specs the 3310 is only a 7.1 AVR and it is not until you get to the 4810 that you get the option for front height speakers, plus the speakers you have are very nice indeed and hope you will be using separate power amps to power them and not the 3310?


Hi,
Thanks for your reply.
I'm very busy now, that's why I want to ask you or everybody who're had experience for this case.
I knew if 3310 want to have sur. back then should be off front height speakers out. Therefore, how about front height sound if am i connected from front height 3310 pre out to My Krell Pow? I mean, may we get the sound on the front height speakers?
Thanks,


----------



## offline69 (Mar 1, 2010)

drdoan said:


> Welcome Winter. Have fun. Dennis


Hi Dennis, nice to meet you.
winter


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

offline69 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply.
> I'm very busy now, that's why I want to ask you or everybody who're had experience for this case.
> I knew if 3310 want to have sur. back then should be off front height speakers out. Therefore, how about front height sound if am i connected from front height 3310 pre out to My Krell Pow? I mean, may we get the sound on the front height speakers?
> Thanks,


Hi Winter, just had another look and I do see that it does offer front height channels on the 3310CI :doh:, yes you could use your Krell but don't you think it would be better used for the front L/R channels if they are being fed off of the Denon?


----------



## offline69 (Mar 1, 2010)

recruit said:


> Hi Winter, just had another look and I do see that it does offer front height channels on the 3310CI :doh:, yes you could use your Krell but don't you think it would be better used for the front L/R channels if they are being fed off of the Denon?


Thanks for your suggestion! But I had more Krell Amp. It's Krell 400 XI interg. Amp.
I have to intend:
- Krell KSA250s pow amp. for Front Speakers
- Krell 400 XI interg. Amp. for Sur. Back
- Denon 3310CI only for Center, rear & front height Speakers
How do you think?It's better?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like a killer combo Winter, although my only reservation would be to keep the front 3 speakers of the same power as they are the most important in any AV set up, but the best way to find out is to give it a try and see what you think...


----------

